# TV series about Pigeon Racing



## John Luciani (May 14, 2014)

Hello folks. I am a freelance television show producer who develops show ideas and pitches them to production companies and broadcasters. I so not have much knowledge about pigeon racing but know that it is a subject that receives very little mainstream coverage. Thus, I believe it would be of interest to the broadcast industry.

My idea is to create a recurring series that features and follows several unique characters in pursuit of their love of pigeon racing. The key to such a series is very simple and requires two key elements.

First, to produce any show we must have access to the subject matter. In other words, we would need your approval and interest and a willingness to allow cameras to follow you around and record.

Second, we would need some larger than life type of characters to be the key cast members. In addition, the cast of characters would include any and all folks involved directly or indirectly in the pigeon racing lifestyle. 

This would be a 10 to 13 episode series and if successful could be brought back for additional seasons.

Geography is not critical but since I am in North America I wanted to start here. If we found an interested broadcaster in North America with a large enough budget, we would most certainly include Europe and other locations in the show.

Anyone interested can contact me directly at [email protected]. You can also check me out on LinkedIn and Twitter.

Cheers
John Luciani
Skillo Marketing


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

You're right with your words... So many persons involved in the sport yet you seldom see a tv show about it. This is indeed a big sport,tough competition and huge money is involved. Birds are sold for thousands of dollars. It certainly needs a series...
I'm here in India and can't help you out in this regard but wanna wish you tonnes of luck and success for the series,if it happens.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Kind of already done. Using Mike Tyson as the "interesting character".

So what you are looking for is, The Beverly Hillbillies that race pigeons?

I'm being serious here.


----------



## John Luciani (May 14, 2014)

I'm not looking specifically for hillbillies but I imagine there are some folks in the sport who may fit that description. And in fact, I am trying to contact Tyson. I saw a special on Tyson some years ago about his interest in raising pigeons but not about racing. Does he race them?


----------



## John Luciani (May 14, 2014)

Hey Jass thanks for the reply. I hope to be in touch via this forum or email again to pick your brain on pigeon racing. Do you yourself race or are you a fan of the sport?

John


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Anytime John!!!
I've raced homers before 2009. But here the sport isnt as organised as in the west and results are not transparent+time and labour required to breed and train pigeons,its sort of full time job. Now I compete High flyer pigeons in high flying competitions.

I read somewhere that Mike Tyson may like to work on TV series again but no fresh news about it at the moment. He stepped into pigeon racing with Vinnie Torrie his coach. "Taking on Tyson" was the name of the series and I never missed an episode. We all know about his past and his attitude,he wanted to leave all behind and seriously race pigeons. Yes he tried racing and his lofts name is Tyson's Corner in NewYork.


----------



## John Luciani (May 14, 2014)

*Beverly Hillbillies*



conditionfreak said:


> Kind of already done. Using Mike Tyson as the "interesting character".
> 
> So what you are looking for is, The Beverly Hillbillies that race pigeons?
> 
> I'm being serious here.


So are you interested?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

John Luciani said:


> So are you interested?


Yes. I fit all the criteria except for the big bank account thingy.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Operation High Roller II?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Chuck K said:


> Operation High Roller II?


Operation High Roller was a massive multi-million dollar fraud.

Are you saying this is/may be, a fraud attempt?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Just what we need another "Reality" Show most of them are Garbage, and NOT any way close to Reality.
Pigeons as the subject not withstanding. 
The only reality Show left to do is one that should be called "Reality Check!"
Were someone does Fact checks on reality Shows and discounts the accuracy of the Facts. 
Heck even Bizarre Foods showed a South American Opossum as the type they would eat in the Ozarks. ( I think that was the episode). (and that is one I like!)
I used to be Proud to be called a Hillbilly, until the reality Show craze came into being. LOL!
Besides, to the general Public, unless you stretched the Truth, and Dramatized it, it would have little Appeal.......... JMHO


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Did a search on this Post, odd that he is a Web Developer, Ect. Ect. 
But I could find no Web Page for him... The most Info. is from a Face Book Page which has 1/100 of the info. my Personal Page has.
AND no Links Ect. to a Web Page. Odd Uh?
He is out of Canada, Gee maybe he wants investors? LOL!


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

The guy is probably just another PETA snoop that's probably trying to dig up dirt against racing pigeon fanciers.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

God, I hope no one is taking this seriously. Look the guy and the company up! 
I have been able to get more info. on someone holding a Garage Sale then him.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

conditionfreak said:


> Operation High Roller was a massive multi-million dollar fraud.
> 
> Are you saying this is/may be, a fraud attempt?


I am not sure what you mean by fraud. 

The Operation High Roller I referenced was a US Fish & Wildlife sting operation against a large group of west coast roller fliers in which a number of them received some hefty fines for killing raptors that were killing their birds. They were made to look like evil incarnate, because they tried to stop what for many of them amounted to the loss of the their hobby and fifty to eighty percent of all the birds they raised year after year. 

The ban on protecting our domestic birds went into affect in 1973. When raptor numbers had been lowered by the use of DDT. The hawk and falcon populations recovered long ago but the government never takes away laws that give freedoms back to the people. The freedom to protect what people have spent a lifetime cultivating should never have been taken from them in the first place.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

There is never a good reason to kill a Bird of Prey. even if it was legal.
During the Summer the Local Cooper's Pair can be taught your Birds are not easy pickings. 
During the main Flying Season, at least in most places you will have one Pair of each species guarding the Area from their own Species of BOP, as well as others
In the Spring and Fall you will have the Migratory BOP, (around here it is the Goshawks) There is nothing you can do but Lock down to discourage them.
Even if you were STUPID enough to Kill one, there will be another there soon,
as I have seen 6 or 7 at a time during migration.
I would rather not even own Pigeons then to start Killing them.
I grew up on 4 Acres next to a 450 Acre Forest Preserve, and it was RARE to see a Hawk or an Owl back then.
Legal or not, only a Soul less Idiot would Kill a BOP.
I see Cooper's take tentative passes at my Birds almost ever Day, they are looking for a Weak, or poorly trained Bird.
I have only lost One Bird to a Hawk this year, and it was Last April, when I forgot that oops! it was the First week of the Goshawk Migration.
GOSHAWKS do not give up like most Hawks will, and if they do not score on the first pass they keep coming.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

LUCKYT said:


> There is never a good reason to kill a Bird of Prey. even if it was legal.
> During the Summer the Local Cooper's Pair can be taught your Birds are not easy pickings.
> During the main Flying Season, at least in most places you will have one Pair of each species guarding the Area from their own Species of BOP, as well as others
> In the Spring and Fall you will have the Migratory BOP, (around here it is the Goshawks) There is nothing you can do but Lock down to discourage them.
> ...


You trained your local Coopers during the summer did you? 
During the summer they leave most people alone because there is an abundance of young doves, quail, and song birds. Anyone that has pigeons should have enough *common sense* to understand that concept.

You have your opinion and I have mine. I put a lot more value in a strain of birds it has taken me a lifetime to produce than the life of wild and very numerous (TODAY) predators . The fact that the population has recovered seems to be lost on you even though you lament that you didn't see any back then and you are seeing a lot now.

You say Cooper's quit trying for your birds. I don't know what breeds you are flying or if you are flying, but I can tell you they won't quit trying for rollers. Once they take a roller, they come like ringing the dinner bell when the birds are released. They will stay all day long, and drive the birds up into night so that losses are not only what the miserable bastards catch but also what they cause to be lost by flying into the night. A lot of the roller fliers are being forced to lock down their birds for months during the winter to avoid losing every one they have raised due to the number of hawks and falcons that are present now days.

You are so squeaky clean you should contact the OP. He can come to your house and do the TV series. You'd make a great representative for the hobby, but somehow I doubt he would be interested in showing a self righteous liberal environmentalist. You have already drank the koolaid. He is looking for a feather in his cap or another target for PETA. He needs a down to earth old farm boy / ******* type to demonize.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I`m not hardly the best racing pigeon guy around...I love my birds...I do not cull any of my pigeons...I lose a few like everyone else...Most of my stock pigeons live so long,but they can still fly,and enjoy being out....I would make a terrible subject for a show....And I wouldn`t do it anyway...But as been said before here in this post...*.Beware of the devil,bearing gifts,and endearing words...Because he will bring you down to hell,if he could...So don`t let him,and don`t listen or receive these gifts of hate !!*.......Alamo


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Chuck K said:


> You trained your local Coopers during the summer did you?
> During the summer they leave most people alone because there is an abundance of young doves, quail, and song birds. Anyone that has pigeons should have enough *common sense* to understand that concept.
> 
> You have your opinion and I have mine. I put a lot more value in a strain of birds it has taken me a lifetime to produce than the life of wild and very numerous (TODAY) predators . The fact that the population has recovered seems to be lost on you even though you lament that you didn't see any back then and you are seeing a lot now.
> ...


 LOL! 
The guy is a Scammer, and YES we can live with Birds of Prey, and YES, you can TEACH your local Cooper's the it is not worth there effort.
If they are used to taking them they will, it is SO much easier for them to take young Pigeons than other Wild Life.
And Yes, when it comes to respecting Birds of Prey and working with them I am Squeaky Clean. It just takes settling your Youngsters using Knowledge of how a Hawk thinks. LOL!


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

LUCKYT said:


> LOL!
> The guy is a Scammer, and YES we can live with Birds of Prey, and YES, you can TEACH your local Cooper's the it is not worth there effort.


You teach them your way, and I'll teach my way.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Chuck K said:


> I am not sure what you mean by fraud.
> 
> The Operation High Roller I referenced was a US Fish & Wildlife sting operation against a large group of west coast roller fliers in which a number of them received some hefty fines for killing raptors that were killing their birds. They were made to look like evil incarnate, because they tried to stop what for many of them amounted to the loss of the their hobby and fifty to eighty percent of all the birds they raised year after year.
> 
> The ban on protecting our domestic birds went into affect in 1973. When raptor numbers had been lowered by the use of DDT. The hawk and falcon populations recovered long ago but the government never takes away laws that give freedoms back to the people. The freedom to protect what people have spent a lifetime cultivating should never have been taken from them in the first place.


The only one I was familiar with, was this one. I guess there are several with the same name.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_High_Roller


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

conditionfreak said:


> The only one I was familiar with, was this one. I guess there are several with the same name.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_High_Roller


I don't think I had ever seen that one. I should watch more world news and less pigeons news, but the news is depressing.


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

The "taking on Tyson" series was pretty good. Tyson was the big name hook because of his long time love of rollers and flying flights, yet he was a newbie as far as his racing pigeons were concerned. He hired a crew and handlers to race his bids. The series included a variety of seasoned racers young and young at heart to give the series credibility. Although i enjoyed watching it, it still seemed lacking that special x factor you might say. Would love to see more productions about the special bond between people and their birds.


----------

